# LOWRIDING LEGEND: Jesse Valadez Sr.



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MY HOMIES JEFITO ENDED UP INTHE HOSPITAL YESTERDAY,ALONG WITH JULIO RUELAS DE DUKES C.C,I THINK MR JESSE VALDEZ DE IMPERIAL C.C DESERVES MUCH LUV AND RESPECT,JESSE(LAUGHING BOY)KEEP YOUR HEAD UP CARNAL,YOUR JEFITO WILL DO GOOD AND GET BETTER!!MUCH LUV AND MAJOR PROPS/RESPECT.......KEEPING HIM IN OUR PRAYERS , YOUR HOMIES DE SANTANA C.C


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

:0 _*what happened? hang in their guys everything will work out! *_ :happysad:


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 4 2008, 01:51 PM~10572645
> *MY HOMIES JEFITO ENDED UP INTHE HOSPITAL YESTERDAY,ALONG WITH JULIO RUELAS DE DUKES C.C,I THINK MR JESSE VALDEZ DE IMPERIAL C.C DESERVES MUCH LUV AND RESPECT,JESSE(LAUGHING BOY)KEEP YOUR HEAD UP CARNAL,YOUR JEFITO WILL DO GOOD AND GET BETTER!!MUCH LUV AND MAJOR PROPS/RESPECT.......KEEPING HIM IN OUR PRAYERS , YOUR HOMIES DE SANTANA C.C
> *


KEEP STRONG JESSE,HE'S IN MY PRAYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :werd:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

JESSE SR. AND JR








......THE RIDE......








:worship:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

He's in stable condition right now and being evaluated. This past week he became sick w/o warning and has been hospitalized. This is very serious and thats all we can say right now but PLEASE keep him in your prayers at this time. We will keep the Lowrider community updated.


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Hope you get better soon. Our prayers will be with you. :angel:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

Our prayers are with them ..... :angel:


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

Get well soon. I remember as a youngster running to the living room just to see his car on Chico and the man.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH THEM IN THIS TIME OF NEED


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH THEM IN THIS TIME OF NEED


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

MY PRAYERS OUR WITH HIM


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Im confused, what happened? I hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU JESSE


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

My prayers go out to both of them.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 4 2008, 01:51 PM~10572645
> *MY HOMIES JEFITO ENDED UP INTHE HOSPITAL YESTERDAY,ALONG WITH JULIO RUELAS DE DUKES C.C,I THINK MR JESSE VALDEZ DE IMPERIAL C.C DESERVES MUCH LUV AND RESPECT,JESSE(LAUGHING BOY)KEEP YOUR HEAD UP CARNAL,YOUR JEFITO WILL DO GOOD AND GET BETTER!!MUCH LUV AND MAJOR PROPS/RESPECT.......KEEPING HIM IN OUR PRAYERS , YOUR HOMIES DE SANTANA C.C
> *


WE WILL KEEP MR JESSE VALDEZ AND HIS FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 4 2008, 06:53 PM~10574023
> *He's in stable condition right now and being evaluated. This past week he became sick w/o warning and has been hospitalized. This is very serious and thats all we can say right now but PLEASE keep him in your prayers at this time. We will keep the Lowrider community updated.
> *


Well said Angel. We are all praying for God to eliminate Jesse's illness and for Jesse to accept Jesus into his heart as his Savior.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

_*OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH THEM BOTH! AND THEIR FAMILIES- ROLLERZ ONLY *_


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Keeping you in our prayers!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

get well soon


----------



## True Legend (Jun 19, 2007)

OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU GUYS GOD BLESS FROM LEGENDS


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with him...
Josh


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

I will add the Valadez and Ruelas families to our church daily prayer book and keep you in prayer as well. Best wishes for speedy recovery!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*The club appreciates everyones kind words, love and respect. We will make sure all of this gets forwarded to the family and Jesse.*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My families prayer are with Jesse and his family.. I will have have his name added to my sister's prayer warriors....

For God loved the world so much he gave his only Son, so that we may see the Kingdom of Heaven...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

hope you get well soon Mr. Valadez


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 5 2008, 10:00 PM~10583027
> *hope you get well soon Mr. Valadez
> *


X2

He as influenced me since the late 80's when I was a kid and this was in the mid west.........he is a true legend in the lowrider game....... luxurious louisville has him in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 5 2008, 06:50 AM~10577632
> *WE WILL KEEP MR JESSE VALDEZ AND HIS FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS
> *


Thank you David... I spoke with Lil' Jesse this evening and he says thank you to everyone who is praying for his father, Jesse Sr. and their family. 

He wants everyone to know that he has told his dad that everyone from the LIL family is praying for him.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Mr. Valadez get well soon. The lowrider movement still needs you. You're in our prayers.


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@May 5 2008, 09:39 PM~10584249
> *Mr. Valadez get well soon. The lowrider movement still needs you. You're in our prayers.
> *


2x's que Dios lo bendiga y que se mejore PRONTO !!! :yes:


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

get well soon and god bless :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT :angel:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Our prayers are with both of these Legends....


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:tears: GET WELL SOON BIG JESSE!! OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU! YOU GET WELL!! ADAM & DA "TOGETHER FAMILIA"


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Get better Jesse! Positive thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

my prayers are with both of them for a speedy recovery.get well soon


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

ON BEHALF OF OUR ENTIRE CLUB WE SEND ALL OF OUR PRAYERS TO JESSIE AND HIS FAMILY DURING THESE TOUGH TIMES . GET WELL SOON . TO THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB STAY STRONG AND ALL WILL TURN OUT WELL . MUCH RESPECT AND FRIENDSHIP , TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

*GET WELL SOON JESSE...*


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Jessie Jr.
I want to send out my thoughts and prayers for you and your father. I speak complete healing to your father. Peace unto to you and your family during these hard times. This is a time to be close to the ones you love so I won't take up to much of your time. Please let your father know that I am thinking about him daily. He is a very honorable man and may God give him his desire. Sincerely, Orlando Cobos


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

he will be in my prayers


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

very cool dude. used to see him all the time when I lived in hollywood


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

To IMPERIALS CC

Our prayers are with you and your family. Senior will be in our prayers, and we will hope for a quick and healthy recovery.

EASTSIDE CC.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@May 5 2008, 08:21 PM~10584026
> *Thank you David... I spoke with Lil' Jesse this evening and he says thank you to everyone who is praying for his father, Jesse Sr. and their family.
> 
> He wants everyone to know that he has told his dad that everyone from the LIL family is praying for him.
> *


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@May 7 2008, 04:45 AM~10596848
> *my prayers are with both of them for a speedy recovery.get well soon
> *


x2


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

x3 ... you and your family will be in our prayers...


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

FROM ALL OF US THE TECHNIQUES FAMILY WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY THE BEST.
HOPE YOUR POPS COMES OUTTA HIS SICKNESS. HE WILL BE IN OUR PRAYERS
STAY UP LIL JESSIE KEEP THE FAITH BRO!

BIG RUBEN & TECHNIQUES FAMILY


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FOR MR VALADEZ,KEEP YOUR HEAD UP LAUGHING BOY :yes:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

My prayer's go out to Jesse and the whole Valadez family! Get well soon!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

From the whole LO*LYSTICS family, our thought and prayers go out to Jesse and his family.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

My prayers go out to the Valadez family.

Get Well soon, Big Jesse!

Your Brother IMPERIAL

Al "Pearl Jam"


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO JESSE SR HE IS A REALLY NICE GUY . THE GOODTIMES FAMILY WILL KEEP HIM AND HIS FAMILY IN OUR THOUGHTS N PRAYERS


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

AT THIS TIME, I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO HAS KEEP MY FATHER, THE VALADEZ FAMILY, AND I WITHIN PRAYER. WE ARE GOING THROUGH TOUGH TIMES BUT WE REMAIN STRONG THROUGH THICK AND THIN....ONE DOOR HAS CLOSED WITHIN THE FAMILY BUT ANOTHER DOOR IS OPEN. I HAVE POSITIVELY VISITED MY FATHER AND HAVE MENTIONED TO HIM THE DIFFERENT CLUBS WHO HAVE CALLED ME AND SEND THEIR BEST REGARDS AND PRAYERS. ALSO, I HAVE PRINTED THE PAGES FROM THIS THREAD AND READ THEM TO ME DAD...THIS HAS TOUCHED MY FATHER INCLUDED MYSELF. FURTHERMORE, MY FATHER WANTS TO SAY THANX FOR THE CARDS THAT WERE DELIVERD. KEEP THEM COMING, I WILL READ THEM TO MY DAD...ONCE AGAIN, FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART, THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS...

JESSE VALADEZ II
LB


----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

YEH THERE JESSIE JR. , BEST WISHES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY . HOPE TO SEE YOUR DAD BACK ON HIS FEET SOON ENJOYING ALL THE SHOWS AGAIN . WE WILL KEEP HIM AND YOUR FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS . TECHNIQUES L.A.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: 
























major props and respect to Mr Valadez Sr,you are in our thoughts and prayers :angel:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

hope he gets well soon


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 11 2008, 11:28 AM~10628578
> *AT THIS TIME, I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO HAS KEEP MY FATHER, THE  VALADEZ FAMILY, AND I  WITHIN PRAYER.  WE ARE GOING THROUGH TOUGH TIMES BUT WE REMAIN STRONG THROUGH THICK AND THIN....ONE DOOR HAS CLOSED WITHIN THE FAMILY BUT ANOTHER DOOR IS OPEN.  I HAVE POSITIVELY VISITED MY FATHER AND HAVE MENTIONED TO HIM THE DIFFERENT CLUBS WHO HAVE CALLED ME AND SEND THEIR BEST REGARDS AND PRAYERS.  ALSO, I HAVE PRINTED THE PAGES FROM THIS THREAD AND READ THEM TO ME DAD...THIS HAS TOUCHED MY FATHER INCLUDED MYSELF.  FURTHERMORE, MY FATHER WANTS TO SAY THANX FOR THE CARDS THAT WERE DELIVERD.  KEEP THEM COMING, I WILL READ THEM TO MY DAD...ONCE AGAIN, FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART, THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS...
> 
> JESSE VALADEZ II
> ...


THATS GOOD TO HEAR YOUR FATHERS DOING GOOD JESSE, KEEP STRONG AND MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU AND YOUR DAD FROM LIL MEME !!!! :werd:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I will keep you in my prayers Jesse  and get well soon


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

we hope for a speedy recovery for mr valadez,,a true lowriding legend. 

sangre latina c.c.-modesto.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

FROM THE LATIN WORLD CC FAMILIA WE HOPE AND PRAY EVERYTHING TURNS OUT GOOD FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY MR. VALADEZ YOU ARE TRUELY A LIVING LEGEND WERE WITH YOU ALL THE WAY


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

TTT Please get well soon!! :angel:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

ANY GOOD NEWS YET? HOPE HE'S DOING BETTER, CAN SOMEONE POST UP HIS CONDITION.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@May 12 2008, 06:01 AM~10633729
> *ANY GOOD NEWS YET? HOPE HE'S DOING BETTER, CAN SOMEONE POST UP HIS CONDITION.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

i hope he has a speedy recovery :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

wut up big & lil jesse were praying for a quick recovery carnal hope to see you guys soon homie's, 



benny techniques L.A


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:angel: :thumbsup: FOR MR VALADEZ


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:angel: :thumbsup: FOR MR VALADEZ


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

sorry bout the repost :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thinking of you pops


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT FOR MR VALADEZ,HOPE HES DOIN ALOT BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey JV II,
I too wish your pops a speedy and smooth recovery, he and all of the Valadez familia have always treated me well. So I send positive energy and prayers to all of you. Please let me know if I can be of any help.
Take care,
~M~


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Wishing Jesse Valadez Snr a full and speedy recovery, stay strong Laughing Boy and the Valadez family.

Bevan
Heart & Soul


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL THE COMMENTS....I HAVE INFORMED MY FATHER OF ALL COMMENTS MADE ON LIL, HE IS VERY AWARE AND SENDS HIS GRATITUDE TO ALL WHO HAVE KEEPED HIM IN PRAYER FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY. THIS HAS MADE A POSITIVE INFLUENCE TO MY FATHER AS I READ THE DIFFERENT COMMENTS, EMAILS, LETTERS AND GET-WELL CARDS. FURTHERMORE, MY FATHER IS IN STABLE CONDITION AND WILL HAVE HIS FIRST SURGERY ON FRIDAY. LETS KEEP MY FATHER IN PRAYER...THANK YOU

LB...


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

He is in our prayers.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Stay strong Lauhing Boy Ill be praying for your pops


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 22 2008, 01:41 PM~10713579
> *THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL THE COMMENTS....I HAVE INFORMED MY FATHER OF ALL COMMENTS MADE ON LIL, HE IS VERY AWARE AND SENDS HIS GRATITUDE TO ALL WHO HAVE KEEPED HIM IN PRAYER FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY.  THIS HAS MADE A POSITIVE INFLUENCE TO MY FATHER AS I READ THE DIFFERENT COMMENTS, EMAILS, LETTERS AND GET-WELL CARDS.  FURTHERMORE, MY FATHER IS IN STABLE CONDITION AND WILL HAVE HIS FIRST SURGERY ON FRIDAY.  LETS KEEP MY FATHER IN PRAYER...THANK YOU
> 
> LB...
> *


Hope all went well with his surgery today  . We will keep him in our prayers for a full and speedy recovery :angel:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

HOPE HE FEELS BETTER :angel:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 22 2008, 12:41 PM~10713579
> *THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL THE COMMENTS....I HAVE INFORMED MY FATHER OF ALL COMMENTS MADE ON LIL, HE IS VERY AWARE AND SENDS HIS GRATITUDE TO ALL WHO HAVE KEEPED HIM IN PRAYER FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY.  THIS HAS MADE A POSITIVE INFLUENCE TO MY FATHER AS I READ THE DIFFERENT COMMENTS, EMAILS, LETTERS AND GET-WELL CARDS.  FURTHERMORE, MY FATHER IS IN STABLE CONDITION AND WILL HAVE HIS FIRST SURGERY ON FRIDAY.  LETS KEEP MY FATHER IN PRAYER...THANK YOU
> 
> LB...
> *


HEY JESSE I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOUR DAD TELL HIM OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH HIM FOR A FULL N SPEEDY RECOVERY .


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 11 2008, 12:28 PM~10628578
> *AT THIS TIME, I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO HAS KEEP MY FATHER, THE  VALADEZ FAMILY, AND I  WITHIN PRAYER.  WE ARE GOING THROUGH TOUGH TIMES BUT WE REMAIN STRONG THROUGH THICK AND THIN....ONE DOOR HAS CLOSED WITHIN THE FAMILY BUT ANOTHER DOOR IS OPEN.  I HAVE POSITIVELY VISITED MY FATHER AND HAVE MENTIONED TO HIM THE DIFFERENT CLUBS WHO HAVE CALLED ME AND SEND THEIR BEST REGARDS AND PRAYERS.  ALSO, I HAVE PRINTED THE PAGES FROM THIS THREAD AND READ THEM TO ME DAD...THIS HAS TOUCHED MY FATHER INCLUDED MYSELF.  FURTHERMORE, MY FATHER WANTS TO SAY THANX FOR THE CARDS THAT WERE DELIVERD.  KEEP THEM COMING, I WILL READ THEM TO MY DAD...ONCE AGAIN, FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART, THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS...
> 
> JESSE VALADEZ II
> ...



I've never been honored to meet you but have looked up to you since i was a kid. The Gypsy Rose is what got me involved into cars and has been a huge inspiration to me all these years. You've created something that has impacted everyone worldwide!! I wish you and your family the best each night your in my thoughts/prayers. 
Keep your head up & stay strong cause we all got you big homie!!

Get well soon...

Tom
Los Boulevardos Car Club 
New York


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FOR MR VALADEZ,YOU ARE IN OUR THOUGHTS AN PRAYERS,KEEP US UPDATED ON YOUR JEFITO LAUGHING BOY :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

SURGERY WAS A SUCCESS ON FRIDAY....MEANWHILE, THE HEALING PROCESS TAKES TIME AND PATIENCE...MY FATHER IS SHOWING SIGNS OF IMPROVEMENT AND MAY BE HOME SOON....ONCE AGAIN, THANX FOR THE PRAYERS, COMMENTS, LETTERS, EMAILS, ETC....MY FATHER AND I APPRECIATE THEM AS READ THEM TO MY DAD, THE DIFFERENT MESSAGES FROM DIFFERENT LOWRIDING GENTE... :biggrin: 

THANX
LB


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

I'm glad the surgery went well. Tell your dad to make sure he lets himself heal well before he jumps back in the Lo-Lo and start hit'n switches again.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Tell your Dad, Homie Styln, Dallas Lowriders and all the clubs from ULA Dallas / Ft Worth are praying for his recovery.. Your Dad's a true Veterano lowrider from back in the day... Alrato Homie Ol'Man John


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Jesse I hope your dad is better this week... I must say like John said your dad is a true Veterano from back in the days.. The first time I heard of Gypsy Rose what in the 70".. Good seeing you again at our 35th party last year... Stay positive Homie!!!

Leonard
Techniques C.C. OG
AKA TopCop TX


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 27 2008, 09:38 AM~10745730
> *SURGERY WAS A SUCCESS ON FRIDAY....MEANWHILE, THE HEALING PROCESS TAKES TIME AND PATIENCE...MY FATHER IS SHOWING SIGNS OF IMPROVEMENT AND MAY BE HOME SOON....ONCE AGAIN, THANX FOR THE PRAYERS, COMMENTS, LETTERS, EMAILS, ETC....MY FATHER AND I APPRECIATE THEM AS READ THEM TO MY DAD, THE DIFFERENT MESSAGES FROM DIFFERENT LOWRIDING GENTE... :biggrin:
> 
> THANX
> ...


 :cheesy: THATS GREAT NEWS HOMIE,DEJALO DESCANSAR,THAT WAY HE CAN BE RIGHT THIER FOR THE FATHERS DAY GET TOGETHER


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

MY FATHER IS DOING A WHOLE LOT BETTER THAN BEFORE...HE IS RECEIVING A LOT OF REST FROM THE SURGERY AND WANTS TO GIVE THANX TO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY FOR THE PRAYERS AND BEST WISHES... :biggrin: 

LB...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:cheesy: DATS GOOD BRO!! GLAD 2 HEAR DAT!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Whoa, that was close...but I think he's gonna be okay.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

glad to hear of the positive recovery. break out the video camera for fathersday homie, get your family togather to celebrate that day for him uffin: cherish it uffin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 5 2008, 01:27 PM~10806734
> *glad to hear of the positive recovery. break out the video camera for fathersday homie, get your family togather to celebrate that day for him uffin: cherish it uffin:
> *


I WILL KEEP THAT THOUGHT IN MIND...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 5 2008, 03:15 PM~10807077
> *I WILL KEEP THAT THOUGHT IN MIND...
> *


i wish i could of done it more for my jefita when we still had her but for the little while that i did do it, i have a lot of her talking that i cherish uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I just got off the phone with him. He sounds weak and feels tired but he's still laughing and likes to talk about Lowriding. He's going through his treatments and therapy so things are getting better slowly. But let's still keep him in out prayers.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 3 2008, 08:14 AM~10786521
> *MY FATHER IS DOING A WHOLE LOT BETTER THAN BEFORE...HE IS RECEIVING A LOT OF REST FROM THE SURGERY AND WANTS TO GIVE THANX TO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY FOR THE PRAYERS AND BEST WISHES... :biggrin:
> 
> LB...
> *


Glad to hear everything went fine and your dad is on the mend


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 6 2008, 06:38 PM~10816117
> *I just got off the phone with him. He sounds weak and feels tired but he's still laughing and likes to talk about Lowriding. He's going through his treatments and therapy so things are getting better slowly. But let's still keep him in out prayers.
> *


HE IS ONE OF THE GREATEST GUYS I HAVE EVER MET GLAD TO HEAR IS DOING BETTER AND OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH HIM


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 7 2008, 10:13 PM~10821223
> *HE IS ONE OF THE GREATEST GUYS I HAVE EVER MET GLAD TO HEAR IS DOING BETTER AND OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH HIM
> *


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 7 2008, 09:13 PM~10821223
> *HE IS ONE OF THE GREATEST GUYS I HAVE EVER MET GLAD TO HEAR IS DOING BETTER AND OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH HIM
> *


  yes sir!
he is one of the most down to earth lowriders ive ever met


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

It's a little early but I still would like to wish our "Pops" a Very Happy Fathers Day and for a full recovery soon. God Bless You Jesse. :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

get well big Jesse! Rod Stewart sends a shout out :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 4 2008, 03:51 PM~10572645
> *MY HOMIES JEFITO ENDED UP INTHE HOSPITAL YESTERDAY,ALONG WITH JULIO RUELAS DE DUKES C.C,I THINK MR JESSE VALDEZ DE IMPERIAL C.C DESERVES MUCH LUV AND RESPECT,JESSE(LAUGHING BOY)KEEP YOUR HEAD UP CARNAL,YOUR JEFITO WILL DO GOOD AND GET BETTER!!MUCH LUV AND MAJOR PROPS/RESPECT.......KEEPING HIM IN OUR PRAYERS , YOUR HOMIES DE SANTANA C.C
> *


My prayers are with both of you. Mr. Jesse Valdes I read your interview with LRM and liked what you had to say, especially this quote" I was just their friend. If you're friends with your members and there's a mutual respect, then you don't need to run a club. You just hang out." Hope you two have a speedy recovery. 


Danny


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 12 2008, 07:21 PM~10859084
> *My prayers are with both of you.  Mr. Jesse Valdes  I read your interview with LRM and liked what you had to say, especially this quote" I was just their friend. If you're friends with your members and there's a mutual respect, then you don't need to run a club. You just hang out." Hope you two have a speedy recovery.
> Danny
> *


THANX.... :thumbsup:....I WILL INFORM MY FATHER TODAY....HAPPY FATHERS DAY....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TELL YOUR JEFITOS,"FELIZ DIA DE LOS PADRES!"..........FOR THEE ORIGINATOR,INOVATOR AND #1 TOP DAWG FROM LOS IMPERIALS,MR JESSE VALADEZ,AS FOR LB,KEEP YOUR HEAD UP LOCO


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 15 2008, 12:00 PM~10874153
> *TELL YOUR JEFITOS,"FELIZ DIA DE LOS PADRES!"..........FOR THEE ORIGINATOR,INOVATOR AND #1 TOP DAWG FROM LOS IMPERIALS,MR JESSE VALADEZ,AS FOR LB,KEEP YOUR HEAD UP LOCO
> *


 :biggrin: 
THANX VICTOR....I WILL LET MY DAD KNOW...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

GLAD TO HEAR HE'S DOING BETTER!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

We miss having you around brother. Get well soon. We think about you a lot and your in our prayers.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

MY FATHER IS OUT OF THE HOSPITAL, AND IS DOING A LITTLE BETTER....ONE DAY AT A TIME....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 23 2008, 09:42 AM~10930833
> * MY FATHER IS OUT OF THE HOSPITAL, AND IS DOING A LITTLE BETTER....ONE DAY AT A TIME....
> *


Glad to hear he's doing a lil better. SomosunO will keep him in our prayers.


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 23 2008, 07:42 AM~10930833
> * MY FATHER IS OUT OF THE HOSPITAL, AND IS DOING A LITTLE BETTER....ONE DAY AT A TIME....
> *


 :thumbsup: thats great news


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 23 2008, 07:42 AM~10930833
> * MY FATHER IS OUT OF THE HOSPITAL, AND IS DOING A LITTLE BETTER....ONE DAY AT A TIME....
> *


Good to hear


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

glad to hear he is getting better like you said one day at a time, we keep praying for fast recovery.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

much respect. best of luck Jesse.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Much Respect

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*Let's continue to keep him in our prayers guys...he needs us. 

If any of you would like to send Jesse a Get Well Card or something, please PM me for an address.*


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

get well Jesse!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Get well Jesse...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

RITE CLICK SAVE....... :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET COCO GIRL (Oct 26, 2005)

GET WELL SOON BIG JESSE!!!!! :angel:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DON'T EVEN THINK THAT JUST BECAUSE THE SHOWS OVER,WE'RE GONNA FORGET U MR VALADEZ,STILL IN OUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS,FROM THE HOMIES FROM SANTANA CAR AND BIKE CLUB!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOWS YOUR JEFITO DOING JESSE JR?HOPE THIER TREAT'EM LIKE A KING HOMIE MANDAME A EL LOS SALUDOS :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

FOR MR JESSE VALADEZ :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I went to visit him this past Saturday night. He was speaking very clearly and being very articulate. All he talked to me about was the next days Imperials Car Show. All he had on his mind was Lowriding and the club. He was very concerned about the Gypsy Rose making it to the show because it had been in the museum the last 8 months. He was concerned about the battery not being charged or any start-up problems. He told me and his son, "Make sure you get the Rose running good first or DON"T BRING IT!" We did. I have NEVER seen anyone as dedicated to Lowriding as much as him. God Bless his heart. 

He started his Chemo this week and is continuing on his road to recovery. 

We love you Jesse. Get well.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 18 2008, 07:38 PM~11124226
> *I went to visit him this past Saturday night. He was speaking very clearly and being very articulate. All he talked to me about was the next days Imperials Car Show. All he had on his mind was Lowriding and the club. He was very concerned about the Gypsy Rose making it to the show because it had been in the museum the last 8 months. He was concerned about the battery not being charged or any start-up problems. He told me and his son, "Make sure you get the Rose running good first or DON"T BRING IT!" We did. I have NEVER seen anyone as dedicated to Lowriding as much as him. God Bless his heart.
> 
> He started his Chemo this week and is continuing on his road to recovery.
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin: FROM THE MOVIE "BLVD NIGHTS"








:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 20 2008, 10:02 PM~11135238
> *uffin: FROM THE MOVIE "BLVD NIGHTS"
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT JESSE IN THE BLACK AND GOLD?


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

get well soon!...the hall of fame ..comming soon...saw you last year!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 18 2008, 06:38 PM~11124226
> *I went to visit him this past Saturday night. He was speaking very clearly and being very articulate. All he talked to me about was the next days Imperials Car Show. All he had on his mind was Lowriding and the club. He was very concerned about the Gypsy Rose making it to the show because it had been in the museum the last 8 months. He was concerned about the battery not being charged or any start-up problems. He told me and his son, "Make sure you get the Rose running good first or DON"T BRING IT!" We did. I have NEVER seen anyone as dedicated to Lowriding as much as him. God Bless his heart.
> 
> He started his Chemo this week and is continuing on his road to recovery.
> ...


GLAD TO HEAR HE DOING GOOD HE'S IN OUR PRAYERS GOD GIVE OUR BROTHER JESSE THE STRENGTH HE NEEDS TO RECOVER .LET HIM KNOW HE IS NOT ALONE IN HIS BATTLE THAT YOU ARE BY HIS SIDE AT ALL TIMES .PLEASE LORD WATCH OVER OUR FRIEND JESSE AND ALL OF HIS FAMILY .


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 18 2008, 09:38 PM~11124226
> *I went to visit him this past Saturday night. He was speaking very clearly and being very articulate. All he talked to me about was the next days Imperials Car Show. All he had on his mind was Lowriding and the club. He was very concerned about the Gypsy Rose making it to the show because it had been in the museum the last 8 months. He was concerned about the battery not being charged or any start-up problems. He told me and his son, "Make sure you get the Rose running good first or DON"T BRING IT!" We did. I have NEVER seen anyone as dedicated to Lowriding as much as him. God Bless his heart.
> 
> He started his Chemo this week and is continuing on his road to recovery.
> ...












I hope that he has quick recovery...he will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 21 2008, 12:17 AM~11137199
> *IS THAT JESSE IN THE BLACK AND GOLD?
> *


 :cheesy: NAH,HE'S BETWEEN "RAYMOND" AND THE HOPPER OF THE 63,"JR"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*A song for Jesse:
*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 21 2008, 02:17 AM~11137199
> *IS THAT JESSE IN THE BLACK AND GOLD?
> *


in the red shirt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GOOD SONG ANGEL :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMP THIS MOTHER TO THE TOP :nicoderm:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SALUDOS A LA FAMILIA VALADEZ,YOUR JEFITO IS STILL IN OUR PRAYERS HOMIE,KEEP YOUR HEAD UP LIL JESSE,AKA "LAUGHING BOY" :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Victor.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHATS THE PROGNOSES(?)


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

He's chillin' with family now. It's very slow but steady. He's taking his treatments and therapy sessions periodically now. 

Vic, have you visited him yet?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NOT YET,KINDA LIVE AT WORK RITE NOW,J/P,PUTTING IN SUM MAD HRS THOU :yessad:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOPE THE HOMIE IS DOIN WELL :thumbsup: STILL IN OUR PRAYERS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*I received a letter and things from one of you in Sydney, Australia today. I WILL MAKE SURE JESSE GETS IT. I'm sure it will bring a smile to his face, thats the kinda guys he is. Thank you from all the Imperials. *</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>*If any of you want to send him a card or something, please send it here:

Imperials Car Club
Attn: Big Jesse
1825 Tamarind Ave. #27
Los Angeles, Ca. U.S.A.*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

may god keep his hands on your soul....take it easy


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 7 2008, 04:38 PM~11287357
> *I received a letter and things from one of you in Sydney, Australia today. I WILL MAKE SURE JESSE GETS IT. I'm sure it will bring a smile to his face, thats the kinda guys he is. Thank you from all the Imperials.
> *


Glad you got it ok


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

WE GOT YOU JESSE OVER HERE IN BAKERSFIELD YOUR IN OUR PRAYERS FROM LATIN WORLD CC


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Aug 8 2008, 09:46 PM~11298495
> *Glad you got it ok
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

update please on Jesse's condition


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

Get Well Soon ,............


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU BIG JESSE


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: BIG UPS TO THE VALADEZ FAMILIA!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Whats up homeboys...

Me and some of the club visited him last night. He seemed to be in good spirits and was talking very clearly and articulately. Has has lost a tremendous amount of weight and is still recovering while receiving his treatments. 

One of you sent a card from Australia a while back, last night I gave it to him and explained where and who it was from. He said he'll read it in private and was really appreciative. He told me to tell you "thank you". 

To be honest with all of you, it's not all fun and smiles yet. No where near it. Please keep him in your prayers. If any of you want to send him a card, the address is posted a few pages back.

Angel,
Imperials L.A.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

GOODTIMES KS. sends out our prayers to Jesse, We hope you get well soon.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt for my homie


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

:happysad: Get Well Soon !!!


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 26 2008, 12:08 AM~11182499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HEY LAUGHING BOY,HOPE YOUR JEFITO GETS BETTER,SO I CAN HOOK HIM UP WITH A PLATE TAMBIEN :thumbsup:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 20 2008, 04:10 PM~11395833
> *Whats up homeboys...
> 
> Me and some of the club visited him last night. He seemed to be in good spirits and was talking very clearly and articulately. Has has lost a tremendous amount of weight and is still recovering while receiving his treatments.
> ...


Thank you for passing it on


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*My prayers and thoughts are with your pops Lil Jess...He is a dear friend and inspiration.*_


----------



## juan valadez (Apr 22, 2008)

in our prayers get well soon.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

ON BEHALF OF MY FATHER JESSE VALADEZ SR., FAMILIA VALADEZ, IMPERIALS CAR CLUB, AND I, AT THIS TIME WE WISH TO THANK EVERYBODY HERE ON LAY IT LOW WHO HAS GIVEN MUCH SUPPORT TO MY FATHER DURING HIS BATTLE OF CANCER. MANY PRAYERS, BEST WISHES FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY AND LETTERS HAVE BEEN PASSED OVER TO MY FATHER WHICH HAS GIVEN HIM THE WILL POWER TO STRIVE BETTER IN HEALTH. FURTHERMORE, HIS PASSION HAS BEEN WITHIN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT SINCE THE EARLY 1960'S AND HAS GIVEN HIM A BOOST IN KEEPING HIS SPIRITS HIGH. THE HEALING PROCESS MAY TAKE SOME TIME FOR MY FATHER, BUT HE WILL BE BACK ONE DAY...HIS CURRENT CONDITION IS FAIR FOR THE TIME BEING. ON ANOTHER NOTE, HE HAS COMPLETED A MAJOR STEP IN RADIATION AND CHEMO THERAPY THIS PAST FRIDAY, AUG. 22ND. THE NEXT STEP IS TO REGAIN STRENGTH AND PREPARE FOR SURGERY...THIS MAY TAKE PLACE WITHIN A MONTH OR TWO...ON THE OTHER HAND, PLEASE KEEP SENDING LETTERS, EMAILS, OR EVEN PHONE CALLS....THIS REALLY KEEPS MY FATHER SPIRITS UP HIGH...

BEST REGARDS,
JESSE VALADEZ II
IMPERIALS


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Aug 25 2008, 08:42 AM~11430796
> *ON BEHALF OF MY FATHER JESSE VALADEZ SR., FAMILIA VALADEZ, IMPERIALS CAR CLUB, AND I, AT THIS TIME WE WISH TO THANK EVERYBODY HERE ON LAY IT LOW WHO HAS GIVEN MUCH SUPPORT TO MY FATHER DURING HIS BATTLE OF CANCER.  MANY PRAYERS, BEST WISHES FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY AND LETTERS HAVE BEEN PASSED OVER TO MY FATHER WHICH HAS GIVEN HIM THE WILL POWER TO STRIVE BETTER IN HEALTH.  FURTHERMORE, HIS PASSION HAS BEEN WITHIN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT SINCE THE EARLY 1960'S AND HAS GIVEN HIM A BOOST IN KEEPING HIS SPIRITS HIGH.  THE HEALING PROCESS MAY TAKE SOME TIME FOR MY FATHER, BUT HE WILL BE BACK ONE DAY...HIS CURRENT CONDITION IS FAIR FOR THE TIME BEING.  ON ANOTHER NOTE, HE HAS COMPLETED A MAJOR STEP IN RADIATION AND CHEMO THERAPY THIS PAST FRIDAY, AUG. 22ND.  THE NEXT STEP IS TO REGAIN STRENGTH AND PREPARE FOR SURGERY...THIS MAY TAKE PLACE WITHIN A MONTH OR TWO...ON THE OTHER HAND, PLEASE KEEP SENDING LETTERS, EMAILS, OR EVEN PHONE CALLS....THIS REALLY KEEPS MY FATHER SPIRITS UP HIGH...
> 
> BEST REGARDS,
> ...



:thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:yes: :wave: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Aug 25 2008, 08:42 AM~11430796
> *ON BEHALF OF MY FATHER JESSE VALADEZ SR., FAMILIA VALADEZ, IMPERIALS CAR CLUB, AND I, AT THIS TIME WE WISH TO THANK EVERYBODY HERE ON LAY IT LOW WHO HAS GIVEN MUCH SUPPORT TO MY FATHER DURING HIS BATTLE OF CANCER.  MANY PRAYERS, BEST WISHES FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY AND LETTERS HAVE BEEN PASSED OVER TO MY FATHER WHICH HAS GIVEN HIM THE WILL POWER TO STRIVE BETTER IN HEALTH.  FURTHERMORE, HIS PASSION HAS BEEN WITHIN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT SINCE THE EARLY 1960'S AND HAS GIVEN HIM A BOOST IN KEEPING HIS SPIRITS HIGH.  THE HEALING PROCESS MAY TAKE SOME TIME FOR MY FATHER, BUT HE WILL BE BACK ONE DAY...HIS CURRENT CONDITION IS FAIR FOR THE TIME BEING.  ON ANOTHER NOTE, HE HAS COMPLETED A MAJOR STEP IN RADIATION AND CHEMO THERAPY THIS PAST FRIDAY, AUG. 22ND.  THE NEXT STEP IS TO REGAIN STRENGTH AND PREPARE FOR SURGERY...THIS MAY TAKE PLACE WITHIN A MONTH OR TWO...ON THE OTHER HAND, PLEASE KEEP SENDING LETTERS, EMAILS, OR EVEN PHONE CALLS....THIS REALLY KEEPS MY FATHER SPIRITS UP HIGH...
> 
> BEST REGARDS,
> ...


Glad to hear of the positive update  Your Jefe is in our prayers, from the entire UCE familia. Stay strong for him and that will give him strength as well. 
:thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey Jesse, Hope your feeling better. Here's a picture of you and the rose.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Aug 26 2008, 08:50 PM~11447403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: AVERY PROUD MOMENT,QUE NO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

EVEN THO I DIDN'T KNOW JESSE PERSONALY HIS FAME AND DEDICATION IS WELL KNOWN THRU OUT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. IT IS HARD MY DAD ALSO HAD CANCER IT SEEMED LIKE IT WAS NEVER ENDING BATTLE BUT WITH LOTS OF PRAYERS AND FAMILY AND FRIENDS SUPPORT HE MADE IT THRU. IN SOME WAYS WE ARE ALL CONNECTED IN 1 WAY AN OTHER. WE MUST COME 2 GETHER 2 SUPPORT EACHOTHER IN TIMES LIKE THIS. ALL OUR PRAYERS GO OUT 2 UR DAD AND UR FAMILY.

FROM:
DIAMOND GIRL
PEASADOS C.C.
CHICAGO
:thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey,
Very cool, always good to here the positive, especially when it concerns familia. Good karma and blessings to your pop, mom and the rest of your family dude. Hope you have a good one this Saturday...BTW I'm the one that gave Ramon your number.
Much Peace,
~M~


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

I had a chance to speak to jesse over the weekend and he sounded good. Keep it up Jesse your on the road to complete recovery!

God Bless my IMPERIAL brother!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

We love you Jesse.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT :wave:WHATS UP MR VALADEZ!


----------



## JUCD64 (May 21, 2008)

FROM THE EAST COAST...WE WISH YA WELL BRO......OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YA JESSE........


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Very glad 2 hear that he is doing better


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

FATHER IS DOING MUCH BETTER....SPIRTS ARE VERY HIGH...AND STILL CRACKIN JOKES FROM TIME TO TIME... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 4 2008, 10:29 PM~10576340
> *OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH THEM IN THIS TIME OF NEED
> *


X2 :angel:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Sep 16 2008, 07:44 PM~11620667
> *FATHER IS DOING MUCH BETTER....SPIRTS ARE VERY HIGH...AND STILL CRACKIN JOKES FROM TIME TO TIME... :biggrin:
> *


  THAT'S COOL,CON CALMA Y CUIDALO BIEN


----------



## JUCD64 (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Sep 16 2008, 07:44 PM~11620667
> *FATHER IS DOING MUCH BETTER....SPIRTS ARE VERY HIGH...AND STILL CRACKIN JOKES FROM TIME TO TIME... :biggrin:
> *


GLAD TO HEAR HE'S DOIN BETTER..... :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TELL YOUR JEFITO......THEY SAID"HELLO" :nicoderm:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Praise God Homie, were praying for a full recovery!!!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

You are in my thoughts and prayers :angel:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

QUE ONDA LAUGHING BOY,HOWS YOUR JEFITO DOING LATELY?IS HE ABLE TO BE OUT AND ABOUT? AY ME LO SALUDAS uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## 48mario54 (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Sep 16 2008, 08:44 PM~11620667
> *FATHER IS DOING MUCH BETTER....SPIRTS ARE VERY HIGH...AND STILL CRACKIN JOKES FROM TIME TO TIME... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:  get better my friend from together la old school


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm happy to hear the good news.. :thumbsup:


----------

